# My pretty kitties!



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

These are my gorgeous kitty cats!
This is Jake
























Katie 
























Magik
























Jake is a laid back cat and is extremely vocal!
Katie is cat-a-phobic and doesn't like going outdoors but is affectionate.
Magik is a little aggressive but likes attention.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

You've got 3 lovely cats there.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

the black one is stunning!! u' ve got lovely cats


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

cat001 said:


> These are my gorgeous kitty cats!
> This is Jake
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent quality pics, are you David Bailey in disguise? pmsl


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

XD Hahaha!!!
Thanks for the comment, i'm hopefully going to get a dSLR camera by next year so I can take even better pictures!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pics of lovely cats....I have to agree are you David Bailey?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

grea pictures of three gorgeous cats


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what beautiful cats,, lovely pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Again Great pics of 3 very beautiful cats-though have to say Jake is my fav-he just has that boyish quality about him


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Your cats are beautiful!


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Gorgeous cats


----------

